# Calcul temps de travail d'une journée



## didier (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Dites moi, comment comptez vous l'heure de fin de journée? 
A partir du moment où le parent rentre dans votre domicile où une fois qu'il en sort avec l'enfant?
J'ai un souci avec un parent sur ce sujet et je voudrais savoir comment réagir avec celui-ci.
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Lijana (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Les horaires à compter ces sont celles marquées au contrat. 

Si le matin il arrive avant l’heure ces sont des heures complémentaires   S’il arrive plus tard , cela ne change rien. Ce serait gentil aux parents de prévenir c’est tout. 

Le soir:
Si l’enfant part avant l’heure noté au contrat cela ne change rien. 
Par contre s’il part après l’heure noté au contrat ce sera noté en heures complémentaires.


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Au départ de l'enfant avec la personne venu le chercher. Le temps de transmission en fin de journée est réalisé sur le temps de travail du salarié. Par exemple : départ à 17h30 = départ à 17h30 du parent avec son enfant. Donc arrivée du parent à 17h20/25 pour la transmission de fin de journée. Si le parent arrive à 17h30 pour chercher son enfant et suite votre domicile avec votre enfant à 17h35/40 vous êtes en heures complémentaires.  L'enfant reste sous la responsabilité de l'ass mat jusqu'au départ du parent avec son enfant.


----------



## didier (17 Octobre 2022)

En fait, le débat ce fait sur des petites minutes. Dois-je compte l'heure à laquelle il rentre dans mon domicile où quand il toque? Le temps qu'il reparte il peut se passer 15min


----------



## Nanou91 (17 Octobre 2022)

Et bien justement, on compte l'heure jusqu'au moment où vous refermez la porte derrière lui.
S'il arrive à 17h30 et repart à 17h45, vous devez être payée jusqu'à 17h45 donc il faut facturer 15 mn complémentaires (ou supplémentaires si c'est déjà au delà de 45h/semaine)


----------



## Mimipoupina (17 Octobre 2022)

L'heure a prendre en compte c'est quand l'enfant s'en va de chez vous donc si le PE a besoin de 15 min de transmission soit il doit arriver en avance pour avoir 15 min comprise au contrat soit c'est compter en supplément 
Perso, pour les parents qui arrive pile poile à l'heure noté au contrat c'est 3 à 5 min max de transmission que je ne compte pas du coup s'ils veulent plus de détails faut arriver avant ...


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour je dirais si c'est récurrent soit il arrive un peu avant l'heure notée sur le contrat ou alors (je l'avais fait) on recalcule le mensualisation avec le 1/4 d'heure mais il ne devra pas le dépasser !


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Alors je n’ai pas ce souci car aucun parent ne rentre chez moi depuis mars 2020 et donc les transmissions se font en fonction de ce que j’ai décidé donc COURTES et si bla-bla-bla et bien je reprends la  main « *AU* *REVOIR* *et* *à* *demain* ». 

Sinon facturer l’heure complémentaire si retard ou *clore* la discussion et j’en profiterais pour lui rappeler les distances Covid qui revient en force si elle ne veut pas que vous soyez en arrêt de travail.


----------



## liline17 (17 Octobre 2022)

l'heure de départ du PE de votre domicile le soir, est l'heure de votre fin de journée avec lui, c'est indiqué dans notre CCN


----------



## Nany88 (17 Octobre 2022)

Pour ma part en 9 ans aucun pe ne rentre chez moi C devant la porte c tt


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

1) Préciser ce point dès le premier entretient pour établir correctement les horaires du contrat

2) Expliquer que MEME en Présence du Parent l'enfant reste couvert par l'assurance pro' de l'AM en cas d'incident, voilà pourquoi les horaires du contrat doivent couvrir l'enfant jusqu'à son départ de chez toi le soir ainsi que dès son arrivée le matin chez toi

3) Ne pas hésiter à mentionner l'article de la CCN qui aujourd'hui le précise parfaitement

Aborder ce point dès le début en commençant par dire qu'on peut comprendre que pour un Parent, lui même salarié, ça ne coule pas de source car ça lui semble peut être différent pour lui mais dès lors que l'enfant est présent chez l'AM, celle ci ne peut donc pas vaquer à ses occupations personnelles (s'occuper des autres enfants, faire ses courses, faire du sport... un câlin à son Époux...) c'est donc bien du temps de travail.


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Ce n'est pas le problème de rentrer chez l'ass mat ou pas. C'est celui de heure du départ effectif du parent avec l'enfant. Un parent peut ne pas rentrer mais prendre son temps avant de repartir avec son enfant. Un petit calcul rapide : pour un accueil de 4 jours semaine sur 47 semaines travaillées. Si le PE repart tous les soirs 10 minutes après l'horaire prévu au contrat, cela représente plus de 31 h dues en heures complémentaires sur une année. Ce n'est pas négligeable. Cela peut aussi influer sur le montant des indemnités d'entretien. Alors en effet si récurrent, recalculer le forfait mensuel d'accueil ou facturer simplement en heures complémentaires mais aucune raison d'en faire cadeau.


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que SI à priori c’est LE PROBLÈME DE RENTRER chez l’AM
+ difficile de fermer sa porte SI en + le PE s’assoit dans un canapé, pour la discute ... déjà entendu sur ce forum ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Il y a un point qui m'interpelle c'est les 15 minutes où le parent reste le soir. 
Cela n'a pas lieu d'être. 
Il faut limiter les transmissions,  sauf évidement si problème.  
Quand on constate que le parent s'éternise, eh bien préparer loulou en amont,  qu'il soit prêt à partir, et dire tout va bien, au revoir et à demain, c'est l'heure où papa et maman, sont contents de te revoir et de passer du temps ensemble.  
Voilà  cela écourte la possibilité de s'inscruster.

Pour le reste Griselda à raison, rappeler directement la ccn des le début et ne pas laisser s'installer de mauvaises habitudes.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

Non, je ne pense pas que faire entrer le parent soit un problème,  mais il faut marquer une distance.
A l'inverse de ce que j'ai lu, j'ai toujours fait entrer les parents chez moi.
Je me mets à la place de l'enfant : tiens pourquoi papa, maman n'ont le droit de rentrer ?


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

Moi je précise aux PE lors de l'entretien que 15 mins de transmission leurs seront facturés chaque jour ....comme ça les transmissions sont inclus dans la mensu et pas de soucis là dessus. Les parents le comprennent très bien et cela n'a jamais posé soucis


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

Nounou2, comment tu calcules la mensualisation dans ce cas ? 

J'aimerais bien le savoir . Car si tu dis départ à 17h30 et 15 min de transmission, autant dire 17h45 départ non ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

En théorie l'heure inscrite au contrat le soir et l'heure où on referme notre porte derrière le parent et son enfant. Les parents doivent évaluer le trajet du travail a chez nounou et le temps de transmission. Après il ne faut pas prendre l'habitude de papoter de tout ou rien et pire que le parent s'installe?!


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 , je note sur mes contrats l'heure d'arrivée des parents par exemple 17h30 et l'horaire de départ de l'enfant avec son parent transmissions incluses donc 17h45. Si je note heure de départ 17h45, j'ai peur que le parent assimile cela à son heure d'arrivée pour chercher son enfant donc je spécifie bien la nuance. Le parent doit arriver un quart d'heure avant le départ de chez moi. Comme ça je ne suis pas frustrée du quart d'heure de transmission puisque celui ci m'est payé. Je considère donc ce temps comme important et je n'ai pas envie de bâcler les transmissions car pas payé. Après je dis aux parents que certains jours ou pas grand chose à dire, possiblement le quart d'heure ne sera pas utile mais que d'autres fois peut être que ça dépassera et ça s'équilibre.... Un quart d'heure laisse à l'enfant le temps de finir son jeux le temps que je discute avec papa ou maman et il y a moins de frustration de départ puisque l'enfant sent qu'il n'y a pas de pression


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

Après si le parent arrive 5 mins en retard, il est encore dans mon temps payé....donc ça pose pas de soucis. Si un parent récupère son enfant en 5 mins tous les soirs et qu'il veut arriver 5-10 mins avant l'heure de départ prévue, ça me gène pas non plus....du moment que l'heure de départ soit relativement respecté la majeure partie du temps


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Métal

« Je me mets à la place de l'enfant : tiens pourquoi papa, maman n'ont le droit de rentrer ? »

A priori les enfants ne se posent pas cette question puisque dès leur premier jour c’est ainsi, comme à la maternelle d’ailleurs.

La maîtresse appelle À ....allez hop la maman de A prend son enfant tout habillé, ensuite ... B ...allez hop papa de B etc ... et tout roule. Si souci ... le parent attend que tous les enfants soient partis. C’est ainsi depuis des années à la maternelle, et elle ne s'éternise pas sinon c’est la CATA ... 30 parents sur le dos ...


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

Quand j'ai été agréée en 2009, ça commence à dater 🤣 lors de la formation il nous avait été conseillé de mettre ce quart d'heure de transmission en place ...du coup j'ai toujours fonctionné ainsi ...j'ai jamais eu de remarqué là dessus. Le parent qui ne veut pas de transmission passera son chemin et c'est tant mieux ....car le temps du départ est un temps important. La communication entre PE et AM est primordial pour aller constamment dans le même sens.....enfin c'est ma façon de voir les choses. Je ne pourrai pas préparer un enfant avant l'arrivée de son parent...si jamais le parent est en retard, on fait quoi de l'enfant qui attend? Ça peut être angoissant aussi pour l'enfant d'être dans l'attente de son parent qui n'arrive pas.....alors que si l'enfant joue, il ne s'en apercevra pas


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

Ok c'est juste alors une mention supplémentaire sur ton contrat,  mais ta mensunest calculée sur quelle base ? Le quart d'heure inclu ? Et comment fais tu lors des journées sans accueil ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

@chantou à la maternelle j'ai accompagné mes enfants dans leur classe et ensuite idem avec mes accueillis, maintenant avec le covid je ne peux pas affirmer ce qui s'y passe.
 mais si, je pense que c'est une question que doivent se poser les enfants. Je maintiens et je signe.


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

Oui la mensu est calculée avec le quart d'heure compris par exemple 5 jours de 9h à 17h30 arrivée du parents, la mensu sera calculée sur la base de 5 jours de 9h à 17h45


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 , 
Comment ça des journées sans accueil ?


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

Quand j'ai été en arrêt maladie, j'ai déduis l'intégralité des journées non travaillées avec le quart d'heure d'entretien..pas de raison que le quart d'heure soit payé si non effectué


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

Alors non du coup, tu détournes plus ou moins la cnn, tu fais payer des heures au réel ! 
Soit tu les mets en hc et ce n'est pas légal,  soit tu inclus directement dans ta mensu ce quart d'heure, en mentionnant sur ton contrat d'accueil et non sur ton contrat de travail que les transmissions comme l'indique la ccn sont assimilées à du temps de travail et sont rémunérées.

Et quand tu es en vacances ? 

C'est très litigieux je trouve ton procédé.


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

Ben je me pose pas autant de questions que toi 🤣 on a pas le droit de faire des HC de façon régulière, celles ci doivent être mensualisées dans ce cas ....donc je vois pas bien où tu veux en venir et ce qui est litigieux


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

Mes transmissions sont inclues dans ma mensu, c'est mentionné dans mon contrat que ce quart d'heure de transmission est assimilé à du temps de travail....je vois pas où est le problème


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

Donc toi tu ne te fais pas payer tes transmissions ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

Mais bien sûr que si, mais j'avais justement compris que tu incluais la part variable du quart d'heure hors mensualisation.  

En fait, tu rajoutes juste 1 quart d'heure au besoin de l'employeur donc tu as un départ à 17h45 (ex) Y compris le quart d'heure et non 17h30 + 1/4 d'heure...


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

Oui c'est ça....j'ai inclu le quart d'heure dans le calcul de la mensu...mais sur mon contrat y a le détail heure d'arrivée de l'enfant le matin pour chaque jour travaillé, heure d'arrivée des parents le soir et heure de départ de l'enfant avec son parent


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

Je précise juste que l'enfant doit être parti à l heure indiquée au contrat, que ce n'est pas l'heure à laquelle le parent arrive, pour l'instant tout le monde à toujours compris  sauf une maman qui avait des soucis de respect d'horaires aussi bien le matin que le soir.


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Octobre 2022)

Moi j'avais préféré rajouter ce détail car les parents ont parfois vite fait de dire qu'ils n'avaient pas compris ça 😅


----------

